# Grape recipe help needed



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/8/16)

Hi all. I am looking at getting into making my own liquid and would like to attempt a pretty plain grape candy juice, maybe a few berry or energy drink undertones? Any suggestions on what to get and recipe to try? I typically like a 60/40 6mg liquid. Any tips @Richio?


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

Have a look here: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=grape+candy&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc


----------



## Silver (4/8/16)

Not helping from a DIY perspective @BlakMAgICIAN , but have you tried Vape King's Grape Soda juice?
It may give you some ideas. 
Has a nice fizz to it and reminds me a lot of the Fanta Grape drink. 
I like it


----------



## Cruzz_33 (4/8/16)

Grape and peach go together great

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/16)

Made this recipe last night. Haven't tried it as yet because it's still steeping.
Give it a try


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (5/8/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Made this recipe last night. Haven't tried it as yet because it's still steeping.
> Give it a try
> 
> 
> View attachment 62722



Awesome thanks Imthiaz. Have you tried it out yet? Looks like a good combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (5/8/16)

Thanks @Andre, @Silver and @Cruzz_33!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrewBrothers (5/8/16)

If youre looking for something very sweet this is one I played with that wasnt too bad.. Just not a fan of grape flavoured liquids all the time.

TFA: Grape Candy 4%
FW: Candy 2%
FW: Yumberry 1%
CAP: Blackberry 1%
FA: Sweetner - 1 drop per 10ml (i personally dont like the added sweetness)

very fruity and the grape candy and candy combined really work well.

Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/8/16)

@BlakMAgICIAN, sorry bud, I haven't tried it s yet. Will let you know when I do get around to trying it out.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (7/8/16)

Thanks all, first two batches done and not too bad surprisingly! Strawberry ice cream and peachy grape. Think the peachy grape could do with some steeping though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

